# rear coil spring height



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I recently purchased a 1967 GTO. The man I bought if from said that he thinks that the person who owned it before him did a 1" lowering on the rear of the car. I pulled out the rear springs and their height was about 12 1/2 in tall with no weight on them just standing on my work bench. I would like to know what a pair of stock rear coil springs height should be. It appeared to me that the car sat about 1 to 1/2 in lower than it should.

thank you in advance. I will wait for an answer before ordering any new coil springs or shocks.
alan


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Moog recommends their *Rear Coil Spring *Number *5409 *as a replacement for the 1967 GTO's factory-installed springs. The 5409 has a "Free Height (i.e. uninstalled height)" of *13.44 inches*. Based on Moog's information, your existing coils have been cut by approximately one inch.

Cutting *variable rate* rear Coil Springs is bad. Additionally, rear coils that have been shortened stand a chance of falling out when the car goes over a substantial bump (since the coils are shorter the stock shocks will allow the rear axle to drop enough that the springs fall out) -- however there are spring retainers that can be installed to prevent the coils from falling out.

I'd be concerned about what the PO did to the front springs: Cutting FRONT Coil Springs is even worse, safety wise, then cutting the rear springs. Cutting the front springs changes the geometry of your front suspension, plus the shocks don't fit right. Lowering/Drop Spindles are a better/safer option.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Front coil spring height*

Thanks for the information. I have not yet removed a front coil spring to measure it. Do you know what the height of a stock front coil spring on a 1967 GTO with factory A/C should be??? If you can tell me then I will remove one and measure it.

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## propuckstopper (Jan 20, 2012)

*Easy!*



alanmay0 said:


> Thanks for the information. I have not yet removed a front coil spring to measure it. Do you know what the height of a stock front coil spring on a 1967 GTO with factory A/C should be??? If you can tell me then I will remove one and measure it.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help.


Google a company by the name of Coil Spring Specialties. They will make you the exact same springs that came on your car originally. I used CSS on both my goats and the ride heights are perfect. Thanks.


----------

